# should I start thinking about ear glue at 4 months old?



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey, my Judith's ears are still down. When she wakes up one of them will stay up for 15-30 minutes before flopping over. They also change shape but seem to stay in the "flying nun" position for the most part.

When should I start thinking about using support to get them in place? I know 3 months is too young, but what about 4 months? It seems most people either ask too soon, or too late so I'd like to do it at the right time. Thanks


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

4 months is early to be messing with glue and forms imop. Our wgsl ears didn't start coming up til after 4 months. I'd just give him knuckle bones to chew to help build the supporting muscles.


----------



## smk5495 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you with ears. Ruger is just over 4 months, and his ears still aren't up. From what I've read, and been told, 5 months is when you should start concerning yourself with taping/gluing them. At four months they're still teething, and if you tape too early it can actually do more harm than good. I've been directed to this site from multiple people: Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears
Judith is _adorable_ by the way.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

My pups didn't go up until 7 or 8 months, well they went up and down before that but that's when they stayed up. I gave her gelatin to help.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Our pup's ears just went up day shortly before 5 months. Didn't do anything unusual, just did some training during the day, played tug and she was chewing her toys. The training she had to focus and listen to commands.

When she gets scared seems like her ears fold back, but then come back up. Good luck.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

i wouldnt think about it until the 5 month mark. judging by the image they might need some help on the tips but they are not dead flat either.
Give lots of bones and chew toys. i think she will be fine


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

My baby is doing the same :/

I started gelatin a week ago. No crazy difference. She has chew toys at night in her kennel and of course all over the house. This morning when she was running around they were both up but went back down after she pulled her ears back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Niexist said:


> Hey, my Judith's ears are still down. When she wakes up one of them will stay up for 15-30 minutes before flopping over. They also change shape but seem to stay in the "flying nun" position for the most part.
> 
> When should I start thinking about using support to get them in place? I know 3 months is too young, but what about 4 months? It seems most people either ask too soon, or too late so I'd like to do it at the right time. Thanks


I'd wait for another month or so.

Here are a couple of things you can do to strengthen puppy’s ears.
1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs’ ears. Do this about 30 times per day.
2. Give them large raw (not cooked) real bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the gnawing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 
3. Feed a skinless chicken necks daily. It has naturally occurring calcium. *DO NOT* use a “Calcium” supplement. 
4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
5. *Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 to 1 ½ Tablespoons on his/her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin. Do this for at least 4-6 weeks. Great Lakes can be bought in larger, cost efficient packages here: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KG7EDU?keywords=great%20lakes%20gelatin&qid=1457372947&ref_=sr_1_1_s_it&s=grocery&sr=1-1[/ame] 

7. Make sure that his/her ears are not touching the top of the crate (crate pushes ears down) when sitting or standing.

Moms


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, I have a 36 inch crate and when she's standing her ears can't go up. For the most part she lies down in her crate. I could take it to walmart and exchange it for a 42 inch tall crate, but then it won't fit in my car. ugh decisions.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you keep both crates, with the smaller kept in the car?

Judith is a fine looking girl GSD!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

My mom is going to be bringing me an extra crate she has when I take her for puppy evaluation at Big Valley Dog Training next week(she has tons of the things.)

Here are some pictures of when she first wakes up after her naps, and her ears get up.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

It's just my opinion, and I'm only just starting my second GSD, but I'd say leave her ears alone - you may cause damage, let it happen naturally. If you're impatient then give her things to help exercise her head muscles (chewing safe things, not cooked bones) and *maybe* consider supplements like gelatin.

She's adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

I went and exchanged the crate I had, turns out it is only 21 inches, and I got a 24 inch one instead. I also got her the knox gelatine to try and give her a little boost. I'd prefer not to have to tape them. Also don't let her fool you with those cute pictures, she's a wild indian lol


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

I just wanted to show everyone an update. Judith is going to be 5 months in 10 days. I think the ears are looking pretty good!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yay Judith! Good looking girl!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic!!!

Keep up with the Gelatin.

She's a cutie!!!

Moms


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

Have my 4 month girl Willow on gelatin 3 times a week. I think its working!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

CrazyK9Dad said:


> Have my 4 month girl Willow on gelatin 3 times a week. I think its working!


lol I think Willow has a thing for toilet paper like Judith.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Judith has turned into batdog.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking pup!


----------

